# George Farmers Book



## Paul27

I've just got home from work to find @George Farmer book has arrived.

Looking forward to reading through this


----------



## George Farmer

Thank you! I hope you like it


----------



## RudeDogg1

Where can it be ordered?


----------



## castle

RudeDogg1 said:


> Where can it be ordered?


Amazon


----------



## Wookii

Damn - no fair - had mine on preorder for 6 months lol


----------



## RudeDogg1

How did you manage to get it amazon is saying it’s not out til January


----------



## noodlesuk

RudeDogg1 said:


> How did you manage to get it amazon is saying it’s not out til January


I think there were 2 releases for some reason, I should have ordered it when it said November release. As you say,  now says Jan.


----------



## howanic

Very jealous. Can’t wait for my copy to land on the doorstep. Ordered on 15th March, but now showing Jan instead of the nov release. Guess i’ll just have to be patient and it will be something to look forward to in gloomy January


----------



## Paul27

George Farmer said:


> Thank you! I hope you like it


I've currently got to chapter 4 and I have to say I'm impressed. Perfect balance of photos and text. Really detailed information and great photos too. 10/10.


----------



## Paul27

RudeDogg1 said:


> How did you manage to get it amazon is saying it’s not out til January


I pre ordered it off George's website


----------



## Paul27

Wookii said:


> Damn - no fair - had mine on preorder for 6 months lol


You'll be impressed when you receive it


----------



## Paul27

howanic said:


> Very jealous. Can’t wait for my copy to land on the doorstep. Ordered on 15th March, but now showing Jan instead of the nov release. Guess i’ll just have to be patient and it will be something to look forward to in gloomy January


The Jan release date is for the second round of pre orders.


----------



## sparkyweasel

When I ordered in January, Amazon said June delivery. Then said they didn't know when it would be. Then they said Nov 10th, then Dec 2nd. Now they say it won't be released until Jan 21st.


----------



## JoshP12

Mine comes Nov 19-20th!! 

Can’t wait!


----------



## Driftless

I have one on order as well, I am looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Lee_k

I've got one on the way too - wife ordered it though so i'll be made to wait until christmas!


----------



## Wookii

sparkyweasel said:


> When I ordered in January, Amazon said June delivery. Then said they didn't know when it would be. Then they said Nov 10th, then Dec 2nd. Now they say it won't be released until Jan 21st.



Exactly the same for me. I just checked my Amazon account - pre-ordered on 7th Jan 2020, but it states the book isn’t released until 21st Jan. 2021. Bit miffed if others are ordering more recently and taking delivery immediately?!


----------



## sparkyweasel

It doesn't look good. 
The idea of taking pre-orders for a book is that you can judge the size of print run needed. And it must have been released if people have received their copies. You expect better service from Amazon.


----------



## LondonDragon

Looking forward to my copy also  If I got there in time before they run out


----------



## not called Bob

sparkyweasel said:


> It doesn't look good.
> The idea of taking pre-orders for a book is that you can judge the size of print run needed. And it must have been released if people have received their copies. You expect better service from Amazon.


they delayed everything due to you know what and there was an article about how authors that are not so well known are going to suffer, as a long of the spring summer releases all came at once in October, along with the start of the xmas stocking filler books.

Maybe the big publishing houses have preferential treatment for their runs?


----------



## jameson_uk

Wookii said:


> Exactly the same for me. I just checked my Amazon account - pre-ordered on 7th Jan 2020, but it states the book isn’t released until 21st Jan. 2021. Bit miffed if others are ordering more recently and taking delivery immediately?!


Snap. I pre-ordered it on 11th of Feb and was surprised when I saw people had it but Amazon was still saying it wouldn't be sent till January.

Not the end of the world but it is a bit annoying.


----------



## castle

sparkyweasel said:


> It doesn't look good.
> The idea of taking pre-orders for a book is that you can judge the size of print run needed. And it must have been released if people have received their copies. You expect better service from Amazon.



Not an Amazon fault, the publisher is in control of distribution.


----------



## sparkyweasel

It is Amazon that has taken orders and not given any explanation of the repeated delays. And it's Amazon that says it's not been released even though people have received copies.


----------



## castle

Amazon takes orders but isn't the publisher or the distributor. Amazon of course could be more forthcoming with delay reasons (but they'd only have information that has been given to the listing), if George Farmer/publisher wanted these books on Amazon right now, they could - within reason anyway, they'd need to be delivered, catalogued and all that if that's the route they want to go.

Publisher may be in control of the listing too (again, common) so they're even more aware of how many pre-orders they have on Amazon and it could be a print per an order type deal. Or, pre-orders were so large, they're waiting for the print to come in from India etc. I mean, we don't know - I'm just taking some educated guesses.


----------



## jameson_uk

sparkyweasel said:


> It is Amazon that has taken orders and not given any explanation of the repeated delays. And it's Amazon that says it's not been released even though people have received copies.


I can't get that worked up about it.

Out of interest though has anyone who has got it ordered through Amazon?


----------



## Wookii

jameson_uk said:


> I can't get that worked up about it.
> 
> Out of interest though has anyone who has got it ordered through Amazon?



I could be wrong but I’m guessing those that have received copies have bought through George’s website.

I imagine George may have got sent an initial print run, as the author, and sold them off through his site, but the main print runs to accumulate the required stocks to fulfill all preorders, won’t be completed until January (per their date).

Just surmising . . .


----------



## Ady34

I would tend to agree with Wookii, those that have received copies will have got them direct from George’s website. Us who ordered from Amazon (at a cheaper price) will get ours after the delay.
I doubt anyone has received a copy via Amazon yet. 
cheerio,


----------



## castle

I may have pushed the conversation in the wrong direction too; the only place I knew you could get the book was from Amazon, but I had not received a copy as of yet either


----------



## Ed Wiser

My copy is due this Saturday. I received a notice from Amazon Monday.


----------



## Wookii

Ed Wiser said:


> My copy is due this Saturday. I received a notice from Amazon Monday.



Lol that wouldn't surprise me Ed - you boys on the other side of the pond always get everything three months before us Brits! Movies, electronics . . now books 

That said, it looks like the book has a US Publisher (Skyhorse Publishing - New York), so maybe that is why is available for delivery on Amazon.com, but not Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## BanditCoaxx

George Farmer said:


> Thank you! I hope you like it


Is it signed?  

ben.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Yeah... you're right not worth getting worked up about, it's only a book when all said and done. But it is a bit annoying when you've bought in to the whole presale hype early on only to find that you're bottom of the priority list. But either way, I've no doubt it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Ricrhys

I complained to Amazon on their chat thing and they gave me a fiver, no date but hey a fiver!


----------



## PARAGUAY

Tim Harrison said:


> Yeah... you're right not worth getting worked up about, it's only a book when all said and done. But it is a bit annoying when you've bought in to the whole presale hype early on only to find that you're bottom of the priority list...perhaps not the best marketing or brand management...


Do they really care. Maybe this is Orwells vision . Everything's changing the high street has all but gone ,supermarkets out of town killed it. Local family retailers a rarity destroyed by the hedgefunders and shopping malls full of national outlets and the internet having more and more influence on how we shop ☹


----------



## BanditCoaxx

Funnily enough I work for a haulage company that is based out of a book publishers, hauling anything you can fit on a pallet but I am delivering endless amounts of books daily and I know several artics from our yard also go to amazon, so yes I imagine there is just a backlog and people are doing their best. Remember this covid business has made everyone's lives real bloody awkward, and I imagine amazon having to adhere to social distancing possibly can't work as quick as they once did before. I am sure george's book is more than worth the wait though

ben.


----------



## Ricrhys

I should add I have a copy from his website and it is a fantastic book.


----------



## h17mdr

Seems to be a very long wait for this book on amazon


----------



## Yanee

I ordered as well. Just can't wait for my (late?) Xmas present 😁


----------



## Ed Wiser




----------



## Driftless

My book arrived as well, I haven't read it but I have skimmed it page by page, it is going to be fantastic!


----------



## rebel

Hope it goes viral.


----------



## philljoynes

I am still waiting for my Amazon UK order, so in the meantime, I purchased it from Google Play.  Not quite the same, but will tie me over until January


----------



## jameson_uk

philljoynes said:


> I am still waiting for my Amazon UK order, so in the meantime, I purchased it from Google Play. Not quite the same, but will tie me over until January


Ummm . I do have a voucher for some money off an ebook from Google. 

Very tempted to buy a digital copy too now.


----------



## h17mdr

Need to get this book ordered, hopefully the wait is not too long


----------



## jameson_uk

jameson_uk said:


> Ummm . I do have a voucher for some money off an ebook from Google.
> 
> Very tempted to buy a digital copy too now.


I got a digital copy and out the blue my Amazon copy turned up on Sunday.
I only just realised today as I had quite a few Christmas presents delivered and it was only when I opened some of the boxes to start wrapping that I spotted it...
Only had a quick skim through but looks great from what I have seen


----------



## RudeDogg1

jameson_uk said:


> I got a digital copy and out the blue my Amazon copy turned up on Sunday.
> I only just realised today as I had quite a few Christmas presents delivered and it was only when I opened some of the boxes to start wrapping that I spotted it...
> Only had a quick skim through but looks great from what I have seen



Oh there’s hope mine will turn up soon then


----------



## George Farmer

Sorry the delay guys. I don't fully understand the situation with Amazon myself. 

You could try ordering through an independent book store, but I don't know how long shipping would take, as the publishers are in the USA. 

You can also pre-order signed through my website www.georgefarmerstudios.com/book - I am expecting a delivery of 500 copies early Jan.


----------



## N_F_S

I'm waiting for amazon for a month too. Lets wait


----------



## not called Bob

there’s a big old mess in the ports, presumably anything non perishable is being downgraded in priority and not made available to the onward shippers, Honda has just had a shut down as its parts are stuck outside the port. unfortunately books are probably seen as a very suitable item for spending a bit of extra time in a container, so in time we will see them making it to the end customer, but I could be way off piste


----------



## strat100

Just had an email from amazon that the book will not be arriving till at least 16 February 2021 , so disappointed but hey ho  looking on the Brightside i still can look forward to reading it one day.


----------



## cbaum86

strat100 said:


> Just had an email from amazon that the book will not be arriving till at least 16 February 2021


Just had the same email. Also very disappointing but not a lot you can do.
Wouldn't be as bad if there was an explanation as to why or how there are some getting about.
No one's fault I guess but feels better to mini rant about it 🥲 brave face!


----------



## RudeDogg1

cbaum86 said:


> Just had the same email. Also very disappointing but not a lot you can do.
> Wouldn't be as bad if there was an explanation as to why or how there are some getting about.
> No one's fault I guess but feels better to mini rant about it 🥲 brave face!



Yup that does take the proverbial abit


----------



## LondonDragon

George underestimated how popular it was going to be


----------



## Yanee

Amazon finally sent me a message about estimate arrival date of George's book. Crazy but I have to wait 2 months more...😳. At least they put available date. Unfortunately February is still so far


----------



## George Farmer

Hi all

I’ve emailed my publisher for clarity on the Amazon UK situation. I’ll keep you updated


----------



## Yanee

I ve got an email in the morning to let me know, they gonna send me the book earlier.  Is 18 of January till 11 February. This is a bit better😊


----------



## philljoynes

I had another e-mail from Amazon today saying "Estimated arrival date: January 19 2021 - February 15 2021", so I guess you are ahead of me


----------



## Tim Harrison

Amazon delivered my copy this morning, a month earlier than stated. For those still waiting for their copy at least we now know Amazon are finally fulfilling orders, and hopefully yours will be delivered without further delay 

Btw, it's worth the wait, especially if you're just starting out. I haven't had chance to read it through properly but George looks to have filled the empty niche for a one stop shop aquascaping book.


----------



## howanic

Just received my copy about of the blue and it looks amazing. Can’t wait to read it. 
Was pre-ordered in March from Amazon with last due date updated to 15th Feb. Hope this helps


----------



## Kave_art_man

Just ordered it last night, really looking forward to it
In the mean time while waiting is there any other books people would recommend?
Thanks


----------



## Paul Kettless

I have been tempted to by the book, but wont be ordering from the website as costs alot more there, and only £13.19 hardcover on Amazon Im happy to wait a month


----------



## Siege

Up to the buyer really.

Full price on George’s website but free delivery and you get a signed copy. Save a few quid and get it on Amazon - 
makes no odds everyone makes their choice 👍😃


----------



## Paul Kettless

Just had to have it and order placed.   Im def sure that it is going to help me with my first attempt to do it the right way. Now lets see how long the wait is.....


----------



## not called Bob

Seems to be a thriving 2nd hand market at the moment, nice to see the demand for this book. 

It's on kindle as well if your in a rush to get it.


----------



## Paul Kettless

Well according to my Amazon order I should receive delivery between 21st Jan - 02nd Feb. Here's hoping....


----------



## Gill

Ordered my copy yesterday


----------



## Gill

My Book just arrived. And I am Over the Moon with it, Congratulations @George Farmer this a truly exceptional work. It has been a pleasure to watch you grow within the hobby, from all those years ago on TFF.


----------



## Regent

Damn it, Amazon is out of stock again, can't even preorder...


----------



## RudeDogg1

Gill said:


> My Book just arrived. And I am Over the Moon with it, Congratulations @George Farmer this a truly exceptional work. It has been a pleasure to watch you grow within the hobby, from all those years ago on TFF.



Was that from Amazon? If so they don’t seem to be sending them out very fairly I ordered mine nov 6 and still waiting


----------



## Gill

RudeDogg1 said:


> Was that from Amazon? If so they don’t seem to be sending them out very fairly I ordered mine nov 6 and still waiting



No, @RudeDogg1  I purchased directly from George himself thru his website Aquascaping: A Step-by-Step Guide to Planting, Styling, and Maintaining Beautiful Aquariums


----------



## Paul Kettless

RudeDogg1 said:


> Was that from Amazon? If so they don’t seem to be sending them out very fairly I ordered mine nov 6 and still waiting


Do you have a guide date via Amazon, mine says by 02nd February, and I placed order on 06th Jan...


----------



## RudeDogg1

12th of feb mine says


----------



## Paul Kettless

RudeDogg1 said:


> 12th of feb mine says


well thats bizarre, especially as I placed the order a couple of months after you.  Amazon are not the most reliable with keeping customers up to date on out of stock items though.


----------



## RudeDogg1

Paul Kettless said:


> well thats bizarre, especially as I placed the order a couple of months after you. Amazon are not the most reliable with keeping customers up to date on out of stock items though.



Indeed


----------



## Epiphyte

Amazon here too, ordered October 19th and expected Feb 10th now. I have no idea what's going on it's a bit of a disappointment really.


----------



## Paul Kettless

Epiphyte said:


> Amazon here too, ordered October 19th and expected Feb 10th now. I have no idea what's going on it's a bit of a disappointment really.


Agreed.  Although I guess its the same with most things in life, if you pay the higher premium you get the same product, but considerably quicker.  I'm sure its worth waiting for, and def looking forward to receiving it.  Knowing how long you guys have been waiting I am holding out little too no chance of getting my copy on 2nd Feb lol


----------



## RudeDogg1

Paul Kettless said:


> Agreed. Although I guess its the same with most things in life, if you pay the higher premium you get the same product, but considerably quicker. I'm sure its worth waiting for, and def looking forward to receiving it. Knowing how long you guys have been waiting I am holding out little too no chance of getting my copy on 2nd Feb lol



I’d rather wait than pay twice the price tbh


----------



## Siege

Siege said:


> Up to the buyer really.
> 
> Full price on George’s website but free delivery and you get a signed copy. Save a few quid and get it on Amazon -
> makes no odds everyone makes their choice 👍😃


----------



## Paul Kettless

I agree with you @Siege  and if it was a fiver or so I would have ordered directly, but nearly three times as much is a bit rich (especially when you have prime and get free delivery anyway).  I very rarely buy books now, so this is an exception.  Im happy to wait, this for me is more of a moan about the poor way that Amazon prioritise there customer orders, and more importantly keep there customers informed.  Unfortunately, it reflects some what on George as its his book, but we all know that it is out of his hands.


----------



## Siege

Completely out off George’s hands, he is giving people a quicker way of receiving the book but it comes at full cost price (I cannot believe how low Amazon are selling it when it is already priced really well), delay probably more to do with the publisher being U.S based, but it is what it is.



To cheer you up this delay probably is the authors fault. I think he must have writers block. 😂


----------



## George Farmer

Gill said:


> My Book just arrived. And I am Over the Moon with it, Congratulations @George Farmer this a truly exceptional work. It has been a pleasure to watch you grow within the hobby, from all those years ago on TFF.


Thanks mate


----------



## NatalieHurrell

I asked for this book for my Birthday and my other half asked for a message to be written in the front.  He was completely mistified by George's addition of "keep on scaping" 😂😂.

I've not had a tank since we've known each other and plan to set another one up as soon as we move into our new house.   Having read George's amazing book cover to cover (practically in one sitting last Saturday) I cannot wait to get started again in this beautiful hobby.

Thank you George for sharing all of your knowledge, your book and your fantastic Youtube content.


----------



## Paul Kettless

Well what a surprise, just had an email from Amazon saying that they cannot fulfill the order and cannot give me any date at all when it will be back again in stock. Have a feeling this is going to be a long wait from them. 

Frustrating but trying times I guess in many ways


----------



## LondonDragon

Got my signed copy a couple of weeks back, excellent quality book and well laid out, only skimmed through it so far, will take a proper read of it soon 

Well done @George Farmer for this accomplishment to add to your list of many


----------



## LondonDragon

RudeDogg1 said:


> I’d rather wait than pay twice the price tbh


What you have to remember, one you will be supporting the Author directly and the other you will give the money to Amazon


----------



## RudeDogg1

LondonDragon said:


> What you have to remember, one you will be supporting the Author directly and the other you will give the money to Amazon



Yep my comment still stands pay £15 or £30+


----------



## Jetpack_Badger

Just finished reading this on Kindle. Beautifully written, very informative and and reproduces nicely on Kindle. It was how I discovered this forum.


----------



## Epiphyte

Paul Kettless said:


> Well what a surprise, just had an email from Amazon saying that they cannot fulfill the order and cannot give me any date at all when it will be back again in stock. Have a feeling this is going to be a long wait from them.
> 
> Frustrating but trying times I guess in many ways


Strange, I haven't yet received this email, in fact latest tracking states I'll have it tomorrow, which I do not feel confident about.


----------



## Paul Kettless

Epiphyte said:


> Strange, I haven't yet received this email, in fact latest tracking states I'll have it tomorrow, which I do not feel confident about.
> 
> View attachment 162497


Lets hope yours arrives, funnily enough I checked my outstanding orders only this morning, and it shows Out of stock now as listed.


----------



## Nuno Gomes

Amazon.es cancelled my order, guess I won't be getting it after all. The cost to order from the UK will be excessive (35 pounds plus customs etc).


----------



## RudeDogg1

Mine was meant to arrive today but I got a msg from Amazon saying they are still having difficulty sourcing it


----------



## tacy k

I got mine from Blackwell's  Aquascaping.  It took few days to arrive but that's the weekend sorted!


----------



## Paul Willi

Better than filling Amazons greedy fat wallets 👍


----------



## SRP3006

Just received my signed copy today, very well laid out book, cant wait to get stuck in! My wife ordered it  a few days ago for valentines but didnt expect to receive it this quickly.
Thank you George Farmer for the excellent book and speedy delivery!


----------



## Greengeek

I ordered mine on 6th August and it’s not arrived yet, I had a message at one point saying it be delivered “Wednesday” that was weeks ago and now I have a message saying the can’t even give me a delivery date. 

I’m so excited to get this book and add it to my collection! I’ve been stalking everyone’s else’s copies lol!


----------



## Epiphyte

tacy k said:


> I got mine from Blackwell's  Aquascaping.  It took few days to arrive but that's the weekend sorted!



Thanks for this, I've cancelled my Amazon order and will order from Blackwells. They're usually quite slow to deliver but certainly faster than Amazon have been!


----------



## Driftless

I received my copy shortly after they became available from Amazon (USA) without any issues.  For those who have not purchased a copy yet, it is a fantastic book, both beautiful and informative.  A must-have for anyone interested in aquascaping.


----------



## RudeDogg1

just canceled mine and went with blackwells


----------



## Karmicnull

Just had a very late Christmas present! My partner ended up cancelling the Amazon order and ordering it elsewhere.


----------



## mrhoyo

Mine was due for delivery yesterday and is now 'Not yet dispatched. We'll e-mail you when available'.

Thanks, Amazon 😤


----------



## Yanee

Guys, you are lucky to have it. I ordered 21. November on Amazon to get as Xmas present. They give me the first delivery appointment in March. Then I ve got 12. February, after George urged them. Now it isn't available again. Maybe next Xmas I can read it...


----------



## RudeDogg1

Anyone that has it ordered with Amazon I’d cancel and get it elsewhere that’s what I did and it’s now been dispatched


----------



## RudeDogg1

Blackwells had 10 in stock still when I reordered through them


----------



## mrhoyo

RudeDogg1 said:


> Blackwells had 10 in stock still when I reordered through them


Out of stock unless you order a used one from America and that's not happening - they're £60-75!


----------



## RudeDogg1

Blimey I only ordered last week


----------



## Matthew Robinson

I have one on the way looking forward to having a nice read 👍


----------



## Epiphyte

Anyone else finding Blackwell's delivery speed is about as quick as Amazon's on this book? I know they're not the fastest but mines been 10+ days now


----------



## RudeDogg1

Blackwells supposedly dispatched mine last week still no sign of it tho


----------



## RudeDogg1

I take that back it’s just this second turned up


----------



## mrhoyo

I managed to order one from BookDepository, apparently dispatched a couple of days ago so we'll see when it turns up.


----------



## Matthew Robinson

My book came today ordered from amazon USA to Germany  paid 26€ and was here in 5 days


----------



## mrhoyo

Finally


----------



## Matthew Robinson

Well after getting my book Saturday spent the whole Sunday reading it, and it was a really nice read some great information in great detail, the book looks great on the shelf next to the aquarium


----------



## Paul Kettless

Well the saga continues for my copy, Amazon have cancelled my order. I have looked at other providers and it seem no-one has any copies at all.


----------



## Matthew Robinson

Thats not great news i hope you get your hands on one soon


----------



## Zeppo

Bought the Kindle version of this as I’m too impatient to wait for the hard copy.  Read it at the weekend whilst it was snowing outside (I was chilling in the garden about 10 days ago!) and  found it easy to follow with lots of helpful information. More importantly it has inspired me to pull down and rescape my tank.  Good job I’m off work this week


----------



## philljoynes

I have just had a dispatch confirmation for my Amazon UK order 😁 It should be here tomorrow!


----------



## philljoynes

It has arrived! I am glad I had a digital copy to read whilst waiting for this lovely physical version 😄


----------

